# cholla cactus



## stockmaker (Feb 23, 2011)

Got all diameter sizes , Im thinking a buck apiece for stuff 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 dia ..6 to 8 inch long. plus shipping


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

would make for nice lights
oh to dream : )


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

A friend of mine is working on making a lamp of this wood. We are working on it in my workshop. I will post a photo when it is finished.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Here is some pieces left over from making this lamp.


----------



## VT1 (Jan 22, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

We made another.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

I make quite a number of these…









I use a skinny sanding tube on my spindle sander where the pieces cross.
A spot of glue and they're good-to-go.
Lots of Choyas around here in New Mexico


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Clever Idea….........


----------

